# Using a whistle



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've decided to use a whistle to help with recall, based on the fact that I've often got 3 kids with me too & they can make alot of noise & be distracting to Dexter. So I want him to have a clear 'come' signal.

Should I blow whistle before I shout come or shout first & back it up with a whistle ?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

This might be useful Lisa: http://www.doglistener.co.uk/puppies/puppy_recall.shtml


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I am currently attending obedience classes with Freddy and our teacher (who also trains guide dogs) told us that a good way of teaching your dog to respond to a whistle - is at every meal time, take him away from his food bowl, make him sit and stay (or ask someone to distract him for you) and then blow the whistle in three short pips and then when your pup/dog arrives give him his food.

He said that, you are then getting in two reliable recalls a day (rewarding him with food) which helps towards training when you are in the big wide world! He said that your pup/dog will then always associate the whistle with food/treats.

I have been doing this now for two weeks and have seen a definite improvement in Freddy's recall at the park (when at the park I am armed with some nice chunks of SPAM as a special treat for coming back  )

Hope this helps.
Natasha


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

SPAM - what a good idea for a treat !


----------

